# What does ultra, qs ultra on the record levers mean?



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I noticed some of the Campy Record carbon levers have different markings. What do they mean? I've seen (10 ultra, QS ultra) (10 ultra, ultra) and (10 speed, carbon bb system).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*



fah35 said:


> I noticed some of the Campy Record carbon levers have different markings. What do they mean? I've seen (10 ultra, QS ultra) (10 ultra, ultra) and (10 speed, carbon bb system).


Ultra refers to the friction reducing coating on the Record index gear.

QS is a feature that only affects the left shifter and reduces the amount of dead travel in the left finger lever, so it engages the cable sooner and reduces the throw required to cover the full range of travel.


----------



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks but what about the Record Shifters that say "10 speed" on the right and on the left it says "carbon bb system"? That's the one I have on my bike and was wondering what it has and if its performance is not as good as the ultra system?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more...*



fah35 said:


> Thanks but what about the Record Shifters that say "10 speed" on the right and on the left it says "carbon bb system"? That's the one I have on my bike and was wondering what it has and if its performance is not as good as the ultra system?



Your shifters were made before ultra or QS, but otherwise they are the same. bb refers to ball bearings on the main index shaft, and carbon refers to the carbon brake lever. There's little improvement from the friction reducing ultra coating.

If you want a real improvement, buy some 2009 Centaur shifters. They're cheap from places like www.totalcycling.com and work just like the new 11 speed models. I switched my 2007 Record levers for the new Centaur a few weeks ago.


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

C-40 said:


> If you want a real improvement, buy some 2009 Centaur shifters. They're cheap from places like www.totalcycling.com and work just like the new 11 speed models. I switched my 2007 Record levers for the new Centaur a few weeks ago.


Did you have to change the front derailleur to a new '09 type to run with the new '09 levers? I am assuming you are still using mainly 10s running gear.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no....*



tjcoogan said:


> Did you have to change the front derailleur to a new '09 type to run with the new '09 levers? I am assuming you are still using mainly 10s running gear.


The Centaur instructions claim that the left lever is not compatible with a QS FD, but I've not found that to be true. Mine works just fine. The new levers should operate any previous year Campy FD.


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

Many thanks, might have to give that a try with my Veloce equipped CLX.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

I feel so stupid for getting some used Record 10 levers off ebay.

Well, not that stupid, because I love them...

But those are cheap off totalcycling!


----------

